# Rudi had her hair cut :)



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

She went in looking like a cute fluff ball and came out an even cuter fluff ball


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks beautiful! I love her color.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you very much  xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not a scary cut for Rudi then, what a relief, the groomers gone a great job xx


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Really sweet and that seems like a good cut. She still looks like herself. Alvy is going for his first proper cut on Wednesday so Im very interested in these kind of posts at the moment!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh yes... A definite success story there..

Gorgeous xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

njm said:


> Really sweet and that seems like a good cut. She still looks like herself. Alvy is going for his first proper cut on Wednesday so Im very interested in these kind of posts at the moment!


Oh Nicola...will be tuning on wed evening to see the gorgeous Alvy!! 

I'm confident you've found a good groomer there..


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Rudi is looking goooooood!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

These gorgeous choccie poos are doing me no good! Rudy looks great! x


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh Nicola...will be tuning on wed evening to see the gorgeous Alvy!!
> 
> I'm confident you've found a good groomer there..


I hope so. She seems to get what Im talking about so fingers crossed! x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She looks so proud......like she's just got ready for her first ball!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone  she looks great and if it is possible she is getting more attention at the park  xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ohhhh! I want to kiss that face!! Rudi looks scrummy wonderful!! Great cut!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She does look good, what a relief for you that she wasn't scalped.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

She looks like a little teddy bear x


----------

